# How long for Arimidex to start reducing bloat



## crudadillamonkey (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm in the middle of test cycle. Never had to use adex before. Bloating never used to be a problem. Going to start 0.25 mg adex today and run it until PCT. Anybody have any ideas how long it will take to start drying me out? Seems that because it merely prevents estrogen conversion, that it may take a long time. Anybody have any experience with this? 
BTW. Next cycle I'll listen to everyone and take an A.I. from day 1.


----------



## mckensel (Feb 9, 2011)

give it some time everyone is different but for me it took around a week to feel good, you might have to up it a little but honestly if the bloat is the only thing your having problems with i wouldnt and completely shut out your estrogen, especially if your not having any sides from estro such as gyno.


----------



## crudadillamonkey (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks dude. Yeah, bloat is the only problem. Everything else is good.


----------



## bigpapabuff (Feb 9, 2011)

Yea you should notice some effects after a week. I would also go with aromasin over adex, a little stronger imo.


----------



## MDR (Feb 9, 2011)

I get the best bloat relief from Adex-but that's just me.  Besides, bloating is mostly about diet.  If I'm eating clean, I don't have much trouble.


----------



## crudadillamonkey (Feb 9, 2011)

MDR said:


> I get the best bloat relief from Adex-but that's just me.  Besides, bloating is mostly about diet.  If I'm eating clean, I don't have much trouble.



Yeah, I found that out this week. I was cruising along with my cycle like usual without any problems. I usually eat good whole foods. Then on the weekend I went out to some chinese place and ate a bunch of garbage. The very next morning someone told me my face looked "puffy." It freaked me out. Now I'm back on track with my diet and started low dose of adex. BTW. A board sponsor here delivered my adex in two days.


----------

